# Loading files over network - slow loading time



## aimlesspee (Nov 10, 2003)

hi guys..

I recently got a new server, Windows SBS 2008.. ok.. so when i want to access a file.. like a .PDF or other file.. the load time for it to open up is signficant.. like 5-10 seconds..

So i am wondering if this is an issue with the Windows SBS 2008.. considering the fact that it has so much security.. i am wondering if it is something i need to configure so that the files load up faster...

By the way.. this issue is not specific to a single computer, it is a problem that i have experienced on all the computers..

I will go into a client's file on our database, i load up a file.. and that file takes 5-10 seconds to load.. it's a real pain

Any tips or advice would be great


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

you can try to disable the firewall in your win sbs 2008, the firewall is scanning all the traffic into the server. hope this help


----------

